# What are my chances of having twins again?



## Mummy of Ange

Im so terrified. I lost identical boys at 23 weeks on Christmas Day and got my BFP last Wednesday, my FRER tests have gone extremely dark so i did a CB digital last night and its 3+.

Im just terrified of having twins again, i know its a blessing but with me going into premature labour last year, it will just highten my fears.

xx


----------



## Alwilan

Oh hun, I have no idea of chances. I know there are a few mums on here who are on their second set.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you for a full healthy pregnancy be it singleton or multiples.

I know losses drag out the first trimester even longer but try and stay positive x x x


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi there, congrats on your new pregnancy! I'm sorry for your losses also. 

From what I've read, the chances of conceiving identicals in the first place is about 1:3,000 so the chances of you having two sets must be pretty up there. Of course you could conceive fraternals but that would be unrelated to your identicals, IYKWIM? Do identicals run in either family? My DH's gramdmother had two sets of twins and a set of triplets, we think Identicals but we're not sure, so I'll be cacking it as well if I ever get pregnant again, as our boys were identical and we think it came through from DH's side but we could be wrong. There is a wee part of me that would love to be a twin mummy again though, but agree with you that it would be terrifying.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy however many are in there! BTW, my BFP's with the boys were actually pretty faint at first and never appeared until the day AF was due so I'm not sure how reliable an indication that is. Will you be able to get an early scan, given your previous losses? Or can they do bloodwork to get the Quantatitive HGC levels, or whatever it is they do? Do you notice any similarities with your twin pregnancy in the early days? (If you can remember).


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Thanks for replying. There are no identicals in either families but fraternals on my dads side and also on oh side.

I didn't really gave any symptoms with the twins just a bit nausea and painful boobs which I have no.

As for the the test, I did a FRER and got a very very faint line then 24 hours later it was really dark.

I'm going the MW on Wednesday where hopefully I can get an early scan, will keep you posted x


----------



## heyyady

First off, congrats on your new pregnancy! 
I lost fraternal twins last August 1st- and then gave birth to my beautiful identical girls on April 10th :cloud9: 
a loss before does not mean you will loose another- each pregnancy is different- Please try to relax and enjoy your new happy pregnancy weather it's one or another bonus set :)


----------



## ms.hope

Hello hun, I am sorry for your losses I also experiebce dthe same thing I lost my identical twin boys at 22 weeks. Same thing I went into pre-mature labour at home water poped and everything.

I have the same fears as you do, twins are very cute and it is great to have 2 children the same age grow up together but the risks involved in a twin pregnancy scares me based on what I have experienced. Everything was goingperfect for the pregnancy no complications or nothing--the pre-mature labour hit me like a tun of bricks out of no where I didnt even see it coming and the Dr. checked my cervix 3 days before and said it was closed. After the delivery they said everything was normal no infection etc.

I honestly don't want to go through anything like that again it was so heart wrenching to lose 2 innocent lives like that. So I hope to not conceive twins again because maybe my body cant sustain that type of pregnancy. I asked my Dr. what are the chances of me having twins again being that I conceived my boys naturally no clomid or nothing she said I have a increased chance than the average person but it would be like a 3 out of 10 chance.


----------



## ms.hope

heyyady said:


> First off, congrats on your new pregnancy!
> I lost fraternal twins last August 1st- and then gave birth to my beautiful identical girls on April 10th :cloud9:
> a loss before does not mean you will loose another- each pregnancy is different- Please try to relax and enjoy your new happy pregnancy weather it's one or another bonus set :)


sorry about you losing your fraternals, at how many weeks did you lose them? your right every pregnancy is different because some dr. argue that fraternals have a better chance than identicals but in your case it worked out the opposite.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Good luck on your scan, I'm looking forward to your update. 

The fraternals on your OH's side won't affect anything, as it's your body that produces two eggs for you to conceive those types of twins, but its thought there could be some genetic factor to one egg splitting after fertilisation, into monos which could be from either side. 

Heyday, sorry for your losses. Thank you for posting about your amazing rainbows, that's fab! xx


----------



## heyyady

I lost them at the end of my first trimester- so fairly early- but I had Polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid) and one twin was more than twice the size it should have been- my doctors have assured me (and I believe) that there was so much wrong with the pregnancy and the babies that it was a blessing, really. It was beyond hard on us, of course, and we were completely blown away when they told us it was twins again the second time!


----------



## Onemoretime5

My 4th pregnancy was twins I lost one twin at 12 weeks and went on to have a healthy baby girl, now 7 years later here I am pregnant with twins.


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Had a early scan yesterday and only looks like one x


----------



## Alwilan

Well I hope everything goes brilliantly x wishing you a happy pregnancy, and hopefully with it being a singleton some of your fears wont be so great.

Take Care x x x :flower:


----------



## Tasha360

Congrats on your pregnancy. I lost twins 3 years ago but have since gone on to have a healty daughter and another set of twins. Hope all goes well xx


----------

